# ID of South Texas Pond Plant



## StevenPituch (Jan 7, 2021)

I found this in a neighbor’s pond this morning in shallow water. I am in Hallettsville, Texas, USA about 100 miles north of the Gulf of Mexico. Temperature at night has been in the 30s (degsF). It has alternate leaves and a strong horizontal root system that I imbedded in the substrate. I was hoping for Ludwigia, perhaps an alternate leaf variant.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

May possibly be _L. peploides_. If so, I would not expect much from it under water.


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 7, 2021)

I have to agree now that I Googled it. I need to look in more streams for plants when it gets warmer. I took this photo a few years ago when I did not have a tank set up. I need to go back and get some of this.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Searching for native aquatic plants is a whole separate part of the planted aquarium hobby. I envy you being able to find some good candidate plants!


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks all for the warm welcome. I was doing biotopes at the turn of the century and won an award (I think it was APC) for a very primitively aquascaped biotope I think in 2004. I tend to go for more casual natural aquascaped tanks concentrating on plant health instead of arrangement. I just found out there are Blue Fin killies in a stream about an hour away (In Texas!), so I’ll be going here soon. Also, I ’d love to go back to the San Marcos River again and get some of those Texas crytocorynes. Right now I’m trying to set up a co2 system. This time though they require a new tank to trade in in order to have them give me a 20# filled tank without extra charges. They wanted .$400 for a new tank so I ordered one on Amazon. Right now the plants are ok without co2 but would like the extra growth with co2. Here is a shot of some hair grass I found. You can see the shrimp and mosquito fish from my neighbor’s pond
Steve


----------

